# Recruitment



## Brouss (20 Apr 2002)

its been about my fourth month, still waiting for my medical to get back, im curious as how long the average recruit waits?
Thanks


----------



## Pikache (20 Apr 2002)

Long enough.

You can never tell with those CFRC people.

Have patience, and think that you‘ll start your courses next year.


----------



## noneck (21 Apr 2002)

If you are waiting to get  into the reserves or the regs, and have prior service the hold up is probably a Verification of Former Service. The VFS can take quite a long time especially if your prior service was more than a few years ago. If your service was more than 3 years then your documents and service file would have been archived. It seems ridiculous but someone coming of the street can get in faster than a person with prior service. Hope this helps, and call your local recruiter and get an update onthe status of your file.

Mark


----------



## sten_sterling (27 Apr 2002)

Mark, I‘m still waiting!!!!!!

Even after you were out here in Calgary last summer with Vinny, Stu and all I have not yet even had an interview!!!!! They‘re still trying to catch up with everything administratively, ask Simon, he might know the details.


----------



## Argyll_2347 (29 Apr 2002)

Wow, I am finished everything.  I started at the end of January.

I just had my medical and physical last wednesday and they said the results of my medical would go up to Borden and my regiment would phone and offer me a job in about two weeks when they have seen my file.

I think you should call your Recruiting Centre.


----------



## Brouss (29 Apr 2002)

well right now ive done everything exeot my physical, im taking that on weednesday may 1. once im done that i will only have to wait for my medical to get back. How is the Physical??


----------



## Pikache (29 Apr 2002)

Don‘t tell me you can‘t do bloody 19 sit ups and 19 push ups in one minute, or run 2.4km in 12 minutes.

If I can do it, then so should you


----------



## Brouss (30 Apr 2002)

Oh ya, i can easily do 19 push ups sit ups etc... in one minuite, i was just curious as to how it goes. I heard they dont actually test you running 2.4 k, they uuse a machine to test your heart beats after 1 minuite etc..., am i right?


----------



## Argyll_2347 (30 Apr 2002)

I had to do this stupid stair stepping thing for 3 minutes, then again for another three minutes but faster after my blood pressure was taken.  I barely broke a sweat with that.

The push-ups are a little harder then what people think, but I still passed that.  The sit-ups are a breeze.


----------



## Se7eN (2 May 2002)

sorry
i messed up


----------



## Doug VT (2 May 2002)

There is no bench press, I don‘t think that there ever was.  Only for things like the JTF and the SAR tecs.


----------



## Se7eN (8 May 2002)

When should the recruitment road get bumpy? I have finished my medical, aptitude and I am going to do my pft on firday. Is it totally inconvievable that I will get on course this summer?  
is it the combined basic and trade?
how can i prepaire for the handgrip cause Im not the biggest guy.

thanks

Jeff


----------



## Pikache (8 May 2002)

I *think* there is a BMQ course  up at Meaford in June.

SQ in July and MOC Infantry in August...


----------



## Harry (8 May 2002)

Se7eN:

Check with the CFRS or where you are doing the PT Test, confirm if you are doing a grip test.

If you are, simplist thing, scoot down to your nearest living aids store and ask for a squeeze ball.  Same idea as the stress ball.

If you are working out, talk to a muscle tech, one of the best things I found (IMHO), is when you are doing curls, let it roll slowly down your hand and then slowly roll it back up.  Kind of like opening and closing your fist.

Cheers.


----------



## Brouss (8 May 2002)

Hey guys, I finished my PT test couple weeks back. Got a call from the recruiters office, Im going to St. Jean for basic on july 9!! Im ciked! Do my decloration on july 4 or 5 i think. Good luck everyone.

DUCIMUS


----------



## Soldier of Fortune (8 May 2002)

Anybody know what PT standards you would need to have for SAR Techs, JTF, or airborne?


----------



## MJP (9 May 2002)

Couldn‘t tell you about SAR, but the PT standard to get your jump course is 7 chin-ups, 30 (or so) sit-ups and a mile run in under 7 mins 30 secs.  This is going off memory, so the time for the run might be off by a bit.  Its actually a pretty easy standard to achieve, its getting onto the course thats hard.
The JTF uses the coopers test which is five events, that are each scored out of twenty.  They acually changed so it is posible to score higher but, I haven‘t seen the breakdown, so I won‘t comment on it.
The five events are a 2.4 km run, which for full points is 7 mins 30 sec(if memory serves me correct).  Next is sit-ups, as many as you can do in a minute.  Full points is 60.  Third is pushups, and full points for that is again 60.  Fourth is pull-up(If you don‘t know they are like chin-ups only the palm of you hand faces the same way you are).  Full points is to pull off 14 good ones, with your chin over the the bar on each one.  Last is the bench press, they lift the bar off for you bring it 3 inches from your chest and all you have to do is lift it.  They then rack it for you.  Full points for the bench is 2 forty-five pounds plates and a 10 pound plate on each side.  Hope this helps!


----------



## portcullisguy (10 May 2002)

Seems strange, considering the JTF were supposedly (or so I recall hearing) modelled a bit after the SAS, and did a lot of their early training with them in the UK, learning their M.O., that the JTF would adopt an entirely different method of physical screening?

Maybe Canada just doesn‘t have an equivalent to the Brecon Beacons, those dreary Welsh scrub-covered mini-mountains?


----------



## Soldier of Fortune (10 May 2002)

Ya that does help, thanks. Do you think the requirements for para may be a little bit higher because the one for Cadets are,  http://ww2.isys.ca/army/fitness.html#trg4


----------



## MJP (11 May 2002)

nope thats the standard.........just finished doing it last week.  Of course that is the miminium, who is a unit gonna send?  Some one who can barely pull off the miminium or some on who excedes it.  

As for the above from porticullis...Thats just the physical standard for the JFT.  There is still 2 interviews, and a 8 day(now) selection before your even considered to go on your asssualters course


----------



## portcullisguy (12 May 2002)

> Originally posted by MJP:
> [qb]As for the above from porticullis...Thats just the physical standard for the JFT.  There is still 2 interviews, and a 8 day(now) selection before your even considered to go on your asssualters course[/qb]


Thanks.  Just finished reading "Canada‘s Secret Commandos" by a journalist, goes on about the JTF2‘s unit history, activities, training, weapons, etc.  The book mentions quite a bit about the unit, although most of the "details" are really quite pedestrian, and readily available from open sources.


----------

